# Official Thread: Wiz @ CHI 1/2/2003



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

The Bulls are playing well. We go to the United Center and play the Bulls on National TV. Chandler had a huge game last time out and they are much improved from last year.

I need to think about this one before I predict it.

When: Thursday, Jan. 2 7:30 pm 
Where: at Bulls 
Where to watch TV: TNT


----------



## Wizards1 (Oct 30, 2002)

Whats there to think about  Wiz will win as MJ performs for his old stomping ground


----------



## local_sportsfan (Jul 24, 2002)

I'll take the Wiz 89-78.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

This is a key game for the Bulls in their attempt to show great improvement over last year. The month of January features a number of games for the Bulls against teams with losing records. Including the Wizards. The Bulls can make a push towards a .500 record by beating teams like the Wizards, and this game is important to set the tone for the rest of these games. To top it off, the Bulls are particularly strong at home (as are most NBA teams).

With that setting the stage, the Wizards are a much more veteran team, and they have two superstar talents in Jordan and Stackhouse. The Bulls pretty much have Jalen Rose in that category. The Bulls always need some of their younger players to step up and have particularly good games to contribute to wins. The Bulls also are Dr. Jeckel/Mr. Hyde when it comes to defense. Some games they hold opponents to 85-ish points while others they seem to play no D at all.

The Wizards are consistently good at defense, and they have Jordan who can match up well with Rose and nullify his game. The Bulls are likely to stick their best defender on Jordan or Stackhouse: Trenton Hassell, who is not much of a threat to score. 

It will also be interesting to watch Kwame vs. Chandler, a matchup of very young and promising big men. Chandler is coming off the best game of his career, but has not produced in games following ones he gets 30+ minutes.

I find this is a hard game to pick. On paper, the Bulls should win. On the court, you can't deny the Wizards' superior experience, defense, or the Jordan factor.

The game is also important to the Wizards, as they are in the fight for a playoff spot, and they need to beat teams like the Bulls to accomplish this.

I say tossup.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> This is a key game for the Bulls in their attempt to show great improvement over last year. The month of January features a number of games for the Bulls against teams with losing records. Including the Wizards. The Bulls can make a push towards a .500 record by beating teams like the Wizards, and this game is important to set the tone for the rest of these games. To top it off, the Bulls are particularly strong at home (as are most NBA teams).
> 
> With that setting the stage, the Wizards are a much more veteran team, and they have two superstar talents in Jordan and Stackhouse. The Bulls pretty much have Jalen Rose in that category. The Bulls always need some of their younger players to step up and have particularly good games to contribute to wins. The Bulls also are Dr. Jeckel/Mr. Hyde when it comes to defense. Some games they hold opponents to 85-ish points while others they seem to play no D at all.
> ...


Dabullz I'ma keep it clean and friendly for I realize the Bulls are where your heart is but right now I'm eating a piece of cake and it might as well be red and black because thats what the Bulls will be for the Wizards a piece of cake, I like your analysis mumbo jumbo but it ain't gonna work, on Paper the Wizards are better and on the floor they're going to prove it. It may be a tough game but one the Wizards should win.

I agree the Kwame vs Chandler match-up will be most interesting but thats probably about it. Just busting your chops alittle  the Wizards will still win though . Too Bad


----------



## local_sportsfan (Jul 24, 2002)

It'll be a close game Jazzy...probably closer than you think. The Bulls are pretty decent at home, and the Wiz are a pretty bad away team.

Good analysis DaBullZ...I agree with mush of what you said. However on paper, the Wizards are definitely better, but I think the experience factor will be key.

Hughes > Williams
Jordan > Hassell
Stackhouse = Rose
Laetner < Marshall
Haywood = Chandler


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

My heart is with MJ, too.

I have something of a Jordan shrine in my home, complete with 6'7" lifesize cardboard Jordan ;-) I was born in Baltimore, lived in D.C. for years, and have family ties to the area. I grew up a Baltimore Bullets fan.

Both teams are coming off wins against teams they should have lost to. That will give them both a lot of confidence.

The Bulls not only defeated Portland, but they stopped the Blazers' 8 game win streak and 5 game road win streak. And they did it with JWill in foul trouble, Crawford DNP/sprained ankle, and Marshall out most of the game with bruised ribs.

I'm in no way trying to stir things up, myself.

But consider that in another thread (schedule), the Bulls are called both a "sorry team" in one sentence and then in another, it says "the wizards have to hold off the Bulls for a playoff spot."

The Bulls have a cushy two months of schedule coming up. I do not think it wise to take the Bulls lightly. My humble opinion.

But read this:

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news/ap/20030101/ap-jordan-bulls.html

One difference is that the Bulls are actually becoming a competitive team. They were so bad last year that the game had little meaning beyond Jordan's presence. 

But Chicago ended Portland's eight-game winning streak Tuesday night, beating the Trail Blazers 102-87, and the Bulls are 11-20. That's just three games behind Washington's 14-17 record. 

<B>``If you go in there thinking they're bottom-dwellers, then you're going to end up getting beat,'' Jordan said. </B>


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>local_sportsfan</b>!
> It'll be a close game Jazzy...probably closer than you think. The Bulls are pretty decent at home, and the Wiz are a pretty bad away team.
> 
> Good analysis DaBullZ...I agree with mush of what you said. However on paper, the Wizards are definitely better, but I think the experience factor will be key.
> ...


You underrate Williams, IMHO. Look at his last 5 games:
6-8 FGM, 2-3 FT, 5 reb, 13 ast, 14 points
2-13 FGM, 3-4 FT, 1 reb, 4 ast, 8 points
7-12 FGM, 2-2 FT, 2 reb, 4 ast, 16 points
7-12 FGM, 4-4 FT, 1 reb, 3 ast, 23 points
3-9 FGM, 0-0 FT, 2 reb, 9 ast, 9 points
That's
25-52 FGM (.481), 6.6 ast/game, 14 PPG
He's also 11-25 from 3pt land (.440)

Same thing for Chandler. He's putting up similar numbers (but better scoring) than Haywood in fewer minutes.

You also need to consider the benches. Fizer and Crawford could be starters for the team.

The stats don't tell the whole story. The Wizards consistently play better defense, invidually and as a team. The Bulls are inconsistent, but nearly as effective when they do play a D game.

Rose is clearly the key for the Bulls. I would watch for whether he slashes/drives a lot or just settles for jumpers. He's much better going to the hole, and you can get an indication of the defensive effort from this signal as well.


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

This is a big game. We have Indiana next and need this win. 

Chicago Trend

Chicago is playing good ball lately. They are 7-5 over thier last 12 games. Granted 10 of those games were at home but 9 of those 12 games were against teams with winning records.

Wizard Trend

We are playing inconsistent ball for a team expected to be slightly better than they are. We are 6-6 over our last 12 playing 7 teams with winnning records. 

I predict a tough loss here.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

No prediction by me, though it is clear who I want to win. I would be putting bad juju on this game if I make a call either way.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> No prediction by me, though it is clear who I want to win. I would be putting bad juju on this game if I make a call either way.


Can we assume you want the BULLets to win? ;-)


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>local_sportsfan</b>!
> It'll be a close game Jazzy...probably closer than you think. The Bulls are pretty decent at home, and the Wiz are a pretty bad away team.
> 
> Good analysis DaBullZ...I agree with mush of what you said. However on paper, the Wizards are definitely better, but I think the experience factor will be key.
> ...


Local and Dabullz, this is the only thing I'll say the Spurs game is the Wizards biggest win this season and the Wizards are getting ready to go on a run here. They get a couple quality teams at home whom they can beat namely the Pacers coming up and so this game takes on added importance. The Bulls indeed are sorry but thats beside the point the Wizards need this game and the fact that MJ referred to them as Bottom Dwellers tells me he's coming for blood and when MJ comes like that he usually gets it. He won't lose to the Bulls at HIS HOUSE he just won't. The guys will win this one for MJ. Look for Kwame to get at Chnadler whom I think will evetually be special like Kwame will , and Stackhouse will have a big game . 

Wiz win Wiz win WIZ WIN. Jalen would need to have a huge game in order for the Bulls to win and against MJ in his house I don't think so. We cool peeps after this game Dabullz, just not until after this game, if we do lose I'll be here to accept the bashing no problem.


----------



## hps (Jul 23, 2002)

I wouldn't be at all suprised with a bad Bulls loss. Many of the Bulls wins this season have come against teams missing key players, taking the Bulls for granted, or having played alot of recent games.

But the wildcard is how well Rose shoots. If he is hot, he can keep the Bulls in any game. Beyond that, Marshall, Fizer, and Chandler need to all have good rebounding games along with a good all-around game from Jay.


----------



## CT (May 28, 2002)

I'm going to predict that the Wizards will win.


----------



## TheWizards23 (Dec 17, 2002)

Honestly i see this game as a really tough and exciting game from both teams, especially Washington who will be looking for the quick Kill.
Michael doesn't want to play in a close game but if he had to i'm sure he won't mind the challenge especially with the thought that if it came down to a game winning shot and MJ drained it on the Bulls, it might just make MJ smile 
Chicago is a good team but they seem to struggle with Zone defense and the Wizards are a good Zone defensive team and i won't be surprised if the Wiz started the game in a 2-3 zone.
Larry hughes can have a huge game over the smaller rookie Jay Williams, Michael and Stackhouse will try to penetrate and dish out to Laettner/Hughes/Lue etc, and maybe get the big guys in foul trouble.
Also Donyell Marshall is LISTED AS PROBABLE for today's game b/c of the rib injury he sustained during the 3rd quarter of the Portland game.
I won't give a prediction but i feel a big game from Michael/Hughes/Stackhouse/Etan ...


----------



## TheWizards23 (Dec 17, 2002)

Jamal Crawford is listed as PROBABLE as well..


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

> Also Donyell Marshall is LISTED AS PROBABLE for today's game b/c of the rib injury he sustained during the 3rd quarter of the Portland game.


If Marshall doesn't play that would give us an advantage. When our young frontcourt plays against other young frontcourts we ussually do pretty good.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NorthEast Wiz</b>!
> 
> 
> If Marshall doesn't play that would give us an advantage. When our young frontcourt plays against other young frontcourts we ussually do pretty good.


Agreed.


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

Can't wait for this game. Hopefully everyone can post during the game. It's always interesting to get comments while you are watching. 

Chicago has made some comments to give MJ some motivation so we might be seeing something special tonight.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news/fanball/20030102/fanball-bullsmarshallandcraw.html

Bulls: Marshall and Crawford expected to play

Forward Donyell Marshall (ribs) and guard Jamal Crawford (ankle) are both expected to play on Thursday, the Chicago Tribune reported. Marshall did not practice on Wednesday after bruising his ribs on Tuesday. Crawford missed Tuesday's game his sore left ankle.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Jordan getting a standing O from the chicago crowd. Well deserved ;-)

The game is on TNT in case you can tune in.


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

11-11 in the 1st quarter. Haywood frustrates me to no end.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I warned you about the Bulls' defense.

Looks like they came to play. Washington 4-11 FG so far.

Hughes has a post-up advantage on JWill every time. They're not exploiting it.


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

Wiz up 25-15. A game of runs. Kwame looks great and more important comfortable.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The bulls' youth often leads to lapses in their good play. 

I agree it's going to be a game of runs.

Stackhouse just made Rose fall down and hit an easy bucket.

;-)


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

If I were the Bulls I would try to quiken the pace of the game. Hughes is doing a great job setting the tempo.


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

Stack play better when MJ is not in there for the most part.

DaBullz, 

Crawford is making mistakes, but he really seems to play like a point.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Yeah..

A lot of bulls fans want to see Craw start/play the 2.

He's got the mentality of a PG tho.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Wizards are killing the Bulls on the boards.


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

The Wiz are dictating the tempo. I wish Kwame played this inspired every game.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

JWill starting to push the tempo, driving to the hoop.


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

Wiz up by 18 at the half. Lue, Huges, Kwame are playing great. Let me go check the Bulls board to see what they are talking about.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Not bad so far. What we could have hoped to go well has gone well. What that means is that the Bulls make a second half run to make it close.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> JWill starting to push the tempo, driving to the hoop.


He should do it every time and create scroing and passing from that. It really gets the whole defense on their heels.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Well, I'm thinking about just pushing the ball up court. Get into the offensive set from a run, vs. walking the ball up slowly.

When JWill's done that, the opponents' D has a tough time getting set up.

He's just lightning quick.


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

Kwame can't like the comment about drafting JWill over Kwame. I think the commentator made it sound worse than it actually was though.


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

Bulls are playing aggresive defense now. We may need to go to Lue early in the 3rd quarter. Get Haywood out of there.


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

Excellent ball movement tonight. We need this win so this is good.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Collins is keeping his guys in. He wants to keep the foot on their throat as long as possible. Good for him.

Lets see if Kwame gets the whole 4th and some plays actually run for him.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice win. You came to our home court and took it to us in every phase of the game.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

I can't find much to complain about that game except Haywood's inability to finish around the basket early on. He made up for it with some short jumpers that he has busted out with in the past few games.

It is always nice to see Kwame play well, but to go for 20-12 against Tyson and Curry is especially nice, and it must really help his confidence.


----------



## local_sportsfan (Jul 24, 2002)

LOL at Kwame at the end. That's the first time in his short career he's showed some real passion. I love it.

He took it to the Bulls...not just Chandler. I wish I taped this game.

Good game for Stack. I love when he takes it to the basket instead of settling for Jumpshots.

Eddy Curry is just horrible.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Kwame getting thrown out was classic. I think MJ enjoyed that a lot.

I forgot to mention Hughes had another solid game with 11 6 6.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Two things are going to make the Wiz better and better as the season progresses:

1. Defense
2. Free throw shooting.

The offense runs best with MJ directing the show.

Larry Hughes ain't a pure point guard, but he's turning into a good basketball player.

Remeber last year when Rose took a swing at MJ? I think that's why MJ took on Rose tonight. MJ just seems to love getting him flustered. He also appears to be pretty good at it. MJ getting him on the charge pretty nicely summarized the difference between them. I've never seen Rose take a charge. But MJ did, got the call, and then got up and laughed at it. It wasn't one of those spectacular highlight plays like last year's block of Ron Mercer, but it showed why MJ is still a badass.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

MJ played really well off the ball tonight. Maybe Rose just didn't want it, it probably helped that MJ was familiar with where Rose was supposed to go in the triangle.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Wizards fans should thank me for taking it for the team and predicting the "We stink!" loss to the Spurs as well as not picking the Wizards as a winner in this game, or even picking against them, which would have put the bad juju on the Wizards as well.

I think I am going to retire from game to game predictions for this very reason.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Etan also had a serious case of the jahidies tonight as well. It gets frustrating when a guy can't catch a ball multiple times down the floor.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Kwame on Chandler after the game:

"All that stuff that was said this summer, he was saying he should be the number one pick and all that," Brown said. "I didn't say anything. I remembered it though. I just wanted to play hard. It wasn't my night. It was M.J.'s night."


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> Wizards fans should thank me for taking it for the team and predicting the "We stink!" loss to the Spurs as well as not picking the Wizards as a winner in this game, or even picking against them, which would have put the bad juju on the Wizards as well.
> 
> I think I am going to retire from game to game predictions for this very reason.


I deserve credit, too, for starting the official game thread on the Bulls' board ;-)

My record is 0-1, and it is a BAAAAAAAD "1" ;-)


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> I deserve credit, too, for starting the official game thread on the Bulls' board ;-)
> ...


I always have the bad luck with game predictions. A couple of seasons ago I bet on the Knicks versus the Bulls, lost, and had to voluntarily ban myself from the Bulls forum on Sportstalk.

Like I said. I retire.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

Bulls fan here...

Great win last night for you, guys. I watched quite a bit of the Spurs game, too.

Man, MJ can play till he is 50 for all I care. I love watching the man play bball. It's been more about his head rather than his legs for years now.

K Brown will be very, very good in the worst case scenerio, IMHO. However, your team really needs to get 2/3 of last night's performance out of him by the end of this year to be any type of factor in getting to and competing in the playoffs.

L Hughes is growing into a fine player. Still not convinced he is a PG. He looked OK for a triangle PG last night except for running the break. The latter was his biggest problem in GS.

It will be interesting to see what the Wiz do with Stack in the offseason in part due to LH.

Eton has looked like a guy that could stick in the league for 10 years of late as well.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Sorry I'm so late but can I get some DA Bullz, holla at me dogg. I told you guys a piece of cake the Bulls were a rap quick observations.

Kwame Killed Chandler flat out killed him, There's a reason Kwame was selected ahead of him. It is evident to me, Kwame's stronger, actually has moves the up and under late was exquisite using the left hand sweet. And his shot blocking really prime. I'm telling you and mark my words next victim on the highschool tour is Amare ,yeah I said it Amare's playing like an animal right now but consider this. All he does is go right and dunk and Jump Hook a pretty good arsenal, but Kwame's as strong as he is and is as quick. Kwame will be able to anticipate him and will play well you heard it here first.

Stack played like the old MJ, he used his whole bag tonight. 

Is Lue finally back BCH can he get alittle love. 
I'm loving Hughes right now he's so steady its refreshing. 

And I'd like to give a big thanks to all the Bulls fans for the Classy way they honored MJ last night, it made me proud that true fans can apperciate a man who brought it every night for their city, it makes me mad to think the Raptors fans couldn't show MJ proper respect, its partly the popularity of MJ who helped expand NBA ball there. So Kudos to the Bulls fans at last nights game very nice standing ovation and show of LOVE. 


MJ also played well virtually choking off Jalen Rose.

Jay Williams is having the life strangled out of him by Bill Cartwright and this maybe BC's undoing in Chicago. When agressive this kid can be a nightmare to guard but the triangle and systematic way he plays isn't allowing his talents to come through. The Bulls are going to realize too late this year that Jay could have been a bigger factor.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

I'll give Lue a little love because he is back to doing what he is supposed to do. 

We are a team that is affected by a slump from anyone in the rotation. That is just the way it is for us.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

jazzy1,

The Bulls haven't been playing much triangle for a while.

Most of their game last night was high pick & roll, which is supposed to play to JWill's strengths...

Apparently, the young Bulls players were in awe of being on the same court with Jordan. The fans came out for Jordan, and the Bulls players felt like they were playing a road game...

And the Wizards played the Bulls perfectly. Shut down Rose, clog the middle, and dare the rest of the team to find a way to put up points.

The Bulls' defense was actually quite good last night, IMO.
In spite of the Wizards getting 107 points, they didn't score that well until the last minute or two of quarters (except the 1st). The offense was non-existent.

Q2: Washington scored their first bucket after 3 minutes passed.
Q3: Washington scored 12 points in the last 3:56, 9 in the last 2:54
Q4: Washington scored 11 points in the first 8 minutes.

etc.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> jazzy1,
> 
> The Bulls haven't been playing much triangle for a while.
> ...


Then the thing with Jay is worse than I though if what your saying is accurate then whats the problem is he not as good as people thought, I've watched most of the Bulls games on the dish and he just looks so uncomfortable out there. He plays so cautiously that when he does look to make something happen he makes a bad decision. It doesn't appear that he's being put in a good position to make plays they're asking him to be a traditional pg which he may not be. In college I thought he was most effective when he was looking to score first and then set the table. In college he had a deadly long range jumper and he used it to set up his penetration in the NBA he's just playing like a robot at times.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> Then the thing with Jay is worse than I though if what your saying is accurate then whats the problem is he not as good as people thought, I've watched most of the Bulls games on the dish and he just looks so uncomfortable out there. He plays so cautiously that when he does look to make something happen he makes a bad decision. It doesn't appear that he's being put in a good position to make plays they're asking him to be a traditional pg which he may not be. In college I thought he was most effective when he was looking to score first and then set the table. In college he had a deadly long range jumper and he used it to set up his penetration in the NBA he's just playing like a robot at times.


I think there's a real contradiction here in what you're saying. Not to criticize, you Jazz, because I'm thinking the same thing, and I can't untangle the mystery of what's going on.

In college, I looked at JWill and thought "non-traditional PG". A good long-range shooter, and a good penetrator. NOT a guy who come up the court, holds the ball, and runs a bunch of set plays. Hell, at Duke, he often didn't evenhave the ball in his hands with Dunleavy and Duhon on the court at the same time.

Because of this, I thought, in fact, that the Bulls would be a good fit for him. With the triangle, he wouldn't have to be a traditional PG. I can't remember EVER having a real traditional PG in the triangle. BJ Armstrong was, I suppose, but he really made his mark as a defender and shooter.

Especially with Rose's distributing capabilities, JWill should be able to play much the way he did at Duke. Or, much the same way the Wiz do with MJ, Hughes, and Stack, or the old bulls did with MJ and Pip.

Yet, when I s the Bulls and JWill in particular now, he's coming up the court, cautiously holding the ball, trying to figure out where everyone is, trying to figure out what everyone's gonna do, and only then looking to do something. Yuck. On the occasions Rose brings it up, it most often becomes a game of 1 on 5, with Jalen trying to take it all the way to the hoop himself and rarely passing (some guys are calling for Rose's head because of this, but I tend to think it's not just selfishness when it's coming from a guy who prides himself on his passing ability. Rather, it's coming from a guy who's trying to do too much himself because his teammates don't know what the hell they're doing... much like Ron Mercer, who was traded for Jalen).

Whether the triangle is a good or bad system itself, I it's clear that the players neither understand nor like it. And if the players don't buy in, I don't care if it's the best system in the world, it ain't gonna work.

-----------

Oh wait, I'm on the Wizards board, ain't I?  What lessons does this hold for the Wiz, if any?

When MJ goes, they're going to be in serious need of a guy who can distribute like MJ. Otherwise, too much pressure is gonna be put on Hughes, if he remains the PG. Especially dealing with his injury, I'm not sure JJ is to be relied on. Actually, Rose would be a good fit. How about a Rose for Stack deal, LOL?  Alternatively, if we keep stack, Lamar Odom might be a really good FA target, if he stays healthy and on the wagon. I think Hughes/Stack/Odom would work well.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> I think there's a real contradiction here in what you're saying. Not to criticize, you Jazz, because I'm thinking the same thing, and I can't untangle the mystery of what's going on.
> ...



All great points here couldn't agree more. I hope the Wizards see the part MJ plays in the distribution of the ball or like you say Hughes may revert back to the player who forced things and started to do to much. I'm scared as hell of Odom , he in one way would be the ideal fit BUT the Wagon and injuries really scare me plus he's no leader. 

As far as my contradiction not sure of what I'm contradicting myself on explain it and I'll respond to it not a problem though , good points you've made here.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

What I see with JWill is just rookie inconsistency.

Some games, he pushes the ball upcourt fast, and the entire offense runs much better.

I'm not sure he really has the ballhandling ability to be the traditional point guard. But he has the height and quickness of one. As MikeDC points out, he didn't have to handle the ball that much at Duke, and he's lost some of that experience handling the ball.

I think he's more struggling with his ability to fit in the NBA as a guy with 2 skills but where 2s are much bigger.

What I also see is that when the Bulls do the high screen/roll, both JWill and Crawford may draw the doubleteam, but they don't dump the ball off to the guy setting the pick. It probably woudln't matter, as the pick setter would probably miss the shot from that far out.

But I'd rather see those guys take the shot anyway and get better at it.

Back to the wiz. I think they should keep Stack at almost all costs. With Jordan retiring, they're going to have to rely on a guy like Stack even more, and Stack is proven and already here.


Cheers


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> All great points here couldn't agree more. I hope the Wizards see the part MJ plays in the distribution of the ball or like you say Hughes may revert back to the player who forced things and started to do to much. I'm scared as hell of Odom , he in one way would be the ideal fit BUT the Wagon and injuries really scare me plus he's no leader.


Yup, he's scary. And not just in the good way. But talent-wise, he's about the best available.



> As far as my contradiction not sure of what I'm contradicting myself on explain it and I'll respond to it not a problem though , good points you've made here.


Well, you said it looks like the Bulls are trying to make JWill a "traditional PG", and for my part, I've seen that too.

But counterintuitively, the Bulls run the triangle, and therefore we shouldn't be seeing JWill being transformed into a traditional PG, since the triangle doesn't use one.

*Doesn't it seem contradictory that we know JWill is not playing in a "traditional PG" offense, but at the same time, we see him trying to act like one?* Why do I get the impression JWill is being forced to hold the ball, think, and make seemingly every decision about the offense when, in reality, that isn't the role of the PG in the triangle? It doesn't make any sense at all, and I can't figure out what I'm missing.


----------

